# Nasen-Besatz für die Wertach



## Lajos1 (19. November 2021)

Hallo,

früher, anfangs der 1960er fingen wir die gut mit Köcherfliegenlarven und noch bis so Anfang der 1980er Jahre konnte man gewaltige Laichaufstiege, von der Altmühl ausgehend in die da zumündenden Bäche/kleine Flüsse beobachten. Da war das Wasser schwarz von den Rücken tausender von Nasen und das waren meist Fische von so 1-1,5 Kilo.
Heute sehe ich da auf einer Strecke von so einem Kilometer vielleicht mal noch 50-100 Nasen. Früher ist man da nicht hochgewatet, aus Angst da etliche zu zertreten, so dicht an dicht standen die. Lang, lang ist her .
Heute gibts ab und an mal eine beim Fliegenfischen, als Beifang auf die Nymphe.
An unserer Rednitz hatten wir einen Gumpen, der hieß noch lange Nasen-Loch, weil da einige Sensationsfänge in grauer Vorzeit 1970 rückwärts gemacht worden sind.
Ich als alter Rednitzfischer bin wahrscheinlich der Einzige der diese Bezeichnung noch kennt und auch die Stelle noch weiss . Allerdings sind da kaum noch Nasen anzutreffen, seit Jahrzehnten schon nicht mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2021)

Hallo,

Nasen hab ich früher ganz gerne mal gefangen, hauptsächlich aber in der Oberpfalz.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> An unserer Rednitz hatten wir einen Gumpen, der hieß noch lange Nasen-Loch,





Lajos1 schrieb:


> Allerdings sind da kaum noch Nasen anzutreffen, seit Jahrzehnten schon nicht mehr.



An diversen  Rednitzstrecken oberhalb von Fürth gab es  m.W. in den letzten Jahren regelmäßig  Nasenbesatz, der über AHP gefördert wurde.

Wenn ein eine Fischart den Status "gefährdet" hat und der Besatz über AHP gefördert wird , sollte sie m.E.  eigentlich stärker geschützt und nicht in unbegrenzter Stückzahl ab gesetzlichem Minimalschonmaß entnommen werden dürfen.


----------



## carphunter 47 (19. November 2021)

Als Ich vor 25 Jahren zum Fischen angefangen habe an der Wertach 25 Km südwestlich von Augsburg konnte man im Frühjahr wie Lajos1
beschrieben hat ebenfalls das Laichen beobachten an einer bestimmten Stelle , aber heute ist dort ein unterirdisches Kleinwasserkraftwerk
 gebaut und von den Nasen seit Jahren nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (19. November 2021)

In der Rednitz am Wehr Forstermühle , haben wir die als Kinder mit der Hand in den Krautfahnen gefangen.
Mit der Angel hab ich die letzten durch Zufall , so um 1990 rum, an der Siebenbogenbrücke gefangen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. November 2021)

Gefangen habe ich noch keine,,,,,,,,,,
Aber vor einer Disco, hatte ich in den 80 er Jahren mal,
eine blutige Nase.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nasen hab ich früher ganz gerne mal gefangen, hauptsächlich aber in der Oberpfalz.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

auf Nasen fischten damals, außer uns Jugendliche (wir fischten damals auf alles ) eh nur einige Spezialisten, welche die auch verwerteten. Übrigens so einfach ist die Nase nicht zu fangen. Bei uns im Verein hat die Nase ein Schonmaß von 40 cm, da im Altmühl- und Schwarzachbereich welche besetzt wurden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gefangen habe ich noch keine,,,,,,,,,,
> Aber vor einer Disco, hatte ich in den 80 er Jahren mal,
> eine blutige Nase.


Hallo

falsches Mädchen zum Tanzen aufgefordert?
War bei uns früher, im ländlichen Bereich, ein sicherer Garant für eine Rauferei, wenn man ein Mädchen aus einem anderen Ort zum Tanzen aufforderte, dann gings rund Aua.
Aber stets fair, wenn einer am Boden lag oder stiften ging, war Schluss. Nachtreten gabs da niemals.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Gefangen habe ich noch keine,,,,,,,,,,
> Aber vor einer Disco, hatte ich in den 80 er Jahren mal,
> eine blutige Nase.


die triefende Rotnase!
die gibt es heute auch noch und nimmt im Bestand sogar noch zu


----------



## Gert-Show (19. November 2021)

Ic hatte diesen August im Rahmen der OCC versucht, eine Nase zu fangen und in die Kamera zu halten...vergeblich, aber dem Minimax habe ich ein gefaktes Bild untergejubelt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. November 2021)

Die letzte Nase, die ich gezielt fing, stammte aus der saarländischen Prims , Anfang der 90er Jahre.
In der elsässischen La Zorn, in der ich heutzutage angele, gibt es sie noch , aber es angelt keiner darauf.


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein hat die Nase ein Schonmaß von 40 cm, da im Altmühl- und Schwarzachbereich welche besetzt wurden.


Bei Schonmaßerhöhung gab  es  m.W. 90%  Förderung zu den Besatzkosten.

Gibt trotzdem Gewässer, wo man zwar nur 2 Karpfen pro Tag fangen dürfte, Nasen aus geförderten Besatzmaßnahmen aber in unbegrenzter Menge.

Aus meiner Sicht nicht so wirklich logisch, aber ich muss auch nicht alles verstehen, was Bewirtschafter so beschließen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei Schonmaßerhöhung gab  es  m.W. 90%  Förderung zu den Besatzkosten.
> 
> ...


Die Nase gerät etwas aus den Fokus, weil keiner drauf angelt.
Sie ist auch sehr schwierig gezielt zu beangeln.
Daher vieleicht die nicht vorhandene Mengenbegrenzung


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. November 2021)

Lajos1 ,
wie hast Du sie beangelt? Hast du auch Fadenalgen benutzt?


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei Schonmaßerhöhung gab  es  m.W. 90%  Förderung zu den Besatzkosten.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja, auch bei der Rutte haben wir vor Jahren schon 60% der Besatzkosten vom Staat bekommen, weil wir das Schonmaß auf 45cm erhöht haben.
Ich kenne keinen, der gezielt auf Nasen fischt, das war in den 1960ern durchaus noch anders, da hatten wir einige Spezialisten, welche das auch beherrschten und schon mal mit einem Dutzend Nasen heimgingen (aber nur so wenig, weil sie nicht mehr tragen konnten). Aber die waren nicht die Verursacher des drastischen Rückgangs der Nase. Das waren die Querverbauungen etc. in späteren Jahren, welche die Laichwanderungen verhinderten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Lajos1 ,
> wie hast Du sie beangelt? Hast du auch Fadenalgen benutzt?


Hallo,

das wurde damals von Spezialisten propagiert, aber da habe ich irgendetwas falsch gemacht, darauf fing ich schlecht. Ich bevorzugte Köcherfliegenlarven und mit der Fliegenrute Nymphen. War auch kein Spezialist auf Nasen, damals (Anfang/Mitte der 1960er Jahre) war ich sehr breit aufgestellt, da fischte ich auf fast alles, was Flossen hatte, mit fast allem .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. November 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> da fischte ich auf fast alles, was Flossen hatte, mit fast allem .


taten wir das nicht alle?
Die Algen mussten grasgrün sein, waren sie zu alt oder zu jung, fing man schlecht.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. November 2021)

Im Donausystem sind 2 verschiedene Nasen heimisch. Die Rußnasse und die Nase(Weisser). Beide rahr geworden. Vor ein paar Jahren wurden hier auch wieder Nasen besetzt. 
Freue mich, dass sie wieder da ist und auch für die Wertach. 
Nasen weiden vor allem Algen ab.


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ja, auch bei der Rutte haben wir vor Jahren schon 60% der Besatzkosten vom Staat bekommen, weil wir das Schonmaß auf 45cm erhöht haben.


 Auch da kenne ich Gewässer, wo es zwar für P&T-Fische wie K3 unf ReBo Fanglimits gibt, aber  nicht für die geförderten Rutten.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Im Donausystem sind 2 verschiedene Nasen heimisch


Nicht nur dort.

Woanders wird man die aber vermutlich "Zährte" nennen.


----------



## dreampike (19. November 2021)

"Doch nicht nur in der WErtach fehlt der Fisch - auch in ganz Bayern ist sie gefährdet, da sauberes und schnell fließendes Wasser aufgrund von Stauwehren und Umweltverschmutzung Mangelware sind." 
Ich sehe die bayernweite Hauptursache für das Verschwinden der Nase eher im massenhaften Auftreten der Kormorane in den letzten 25 Jahren. Ein Beispiel: Durch die Pupplinger Au fließt die Isar in einem weitgehend unverbauten Flußbett, das Wasser ist sauber und schnell fließend. Bis Mitte der 90er kamen die Nasen dort in Massen vor. Wenn die in die Nebenbäche zum Laichen aufstiegen, standen die Fische dicht an dicht. Nun sind auch dort kaum noch Nasen zu finden, höchstens mal ein paar vereinzelte Altfische. Der einzige Unterschied zu früher: Massive Kormoraneinfälle, keine Bejagung. Auch die Äsche kommt dort kaum noch vor, obwohl der Fluß dort sehr naturbelassen ist. Im Vergleich dazu die Isar unterhalb Münchens, hier ist sie nicht so naturbelassen, aber seit dort der Kormaran intensiv bejagt und vergrämt wird, gedeihen die Äschen und mittlerweile auch ansatzweise die Nasen prächtig, ganz ohne Besatzmaßnahmen. Noch weiter unterhalb wird der Kormoran nicht bejagt, dort sind nach wie vor kaum Nasen oder Äschen anzutreffen. Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass hier und da Querverbauungen und Wehre es den Fischen schwerer machen, an ihre Laichgebiete zu kommen. Aber merkwürdigerweise waren zumindest in der Isar diese Bauwerke früher noch viel zahlreicher und auch das Wasser war schmutziger, aber voller Nasen und Äschen. Und diese Fischarten verschwanden, als die Kormorane in Bayern auftauchten, also Anfang bis Mitte der 90er Jahre.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## thanatos (19. November 2021)

ich werde in meinem Leben keine zu sehen bekommen - finde es aber gut das man sich für einen Fisch
Stark macht der m.W. keine große wirtschaftliche Bedeutung hat .


----------



## fishhawk (19. November 2021)

Hallo,


dreampike schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass hier und da Querverbauungen und Wehre es den Fischen schwerer machen, an ihre Laichgebiete zu kommen. Aber merkwürdigerweise waren zumindest in der Isar diese Bauwerke früher noch viel zahlreicher und auch das Wasser war schmutziger, aber voller Nasen und Äschen.


Auch bei uns in der Gegend wurden in dem Zeitraum wo die Bestände einiger Fischarten stark zurück gingen die betroffenen Gewässer eher durchgängiger, naturnäher und die Gewässergüteklasse hat sich  verbessert. 

Allerdings gingen mit dem Rückgang biologischer Verunreinigungen  auch die Fischnährtiere zurück.

Dass der starke Kormoraneinfall auch bei uns eine der Hauptursachen für das Verschwinden z.B. der Äschen war, scheint mir anhand der zeitlichen und örtlichen Zusammenhänge auch sehr wahrscheinlich. 

Als einzige Ursache würde ich es aber nicht betrachten.  Wenn mehrere Faktoren zusammenkommen, ist aber müßig zu streiten, welcher nun schuld ist.
Wichtiger wäre einen Weg zu finden, die Störfaktoren möglichst gering zu halten.

Da steht man aber je nach Gewässer oft vor kaum überwindlichen Schwierigkeiten.

Mit Besatz kann man ja höchstens mangelnde natürliche Laichmöglichkeiten ausgleichen.

Wenn die Fische  weniger Nahrung finden und einem sehr hohen Fraßdruck ausgeliefert sind, wird sich der Bestand nur schwer  erholen.


----------



## Tigersclaw (19. November 2021)

Heyho..ist schon erstaunlich wie sich gewässer verändern. Bei uns in der Elbe sind Nasen die letzten jahre ziemlich häufig geworden. Teilweise fange ich beim feedern viel mehr Nasen als brassen oder barben ( die sind sind selten geworden). Im Winter sind die massenweise in den Häfen zu finden. Also wer mal ne nasen fangen mag .
 Interessant ist auch, dass es absolut unklar ist ob die nasen natürlich vorkommen oder durch ein besatzprogram unserer tschechischen nachbarn erst in die elbe gekommen sind.

Grüsse


----------



## crisis (22. November 2021)

In der Isar ca. 30 km nördlich von München gabs in den 1970er Jahren massenhaft Nasen. Die waren schon fast eine Plage. Der örtliche Angelverein hat Anfang der 1980er Jahre noch größere Mengen an Landshuter Vereine für den Besatz verkauft. Der drastische Rückgang des Bestandes wird dort auf die Verschlammung der Nebenbäche zurückgeführt, eher weniger auf den Kormoran. Da Nasen Kieslaicher sind entwickeln sich die Eier nur bei guter Sauerstoffzufuhr.

Dass man früher die Nasen aus der Wertach als Steckerlfisch nach München verkauft hat kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen. Meine Vater hat früher ab und zu welche gefangen. Egal wie meine Mutter sie zubereitet hat, geschmeckt haben die nicht.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (22. November 2021)

Marktoberdorf ist unser Nachbarverein. Die Meldung hatte ich kürzlich erst bei uns in der Lokalzeitung gelesen. Schön, dass sie es auch hierher geschafft hat. Vielleicht schaffen es ein paar der Nasen auch ein Stück Flussabwärts übers Wehr in unseren Flussabschnitt. ;-)


----------



## NaabMäx (22. November 2021)

Die Hochwasser, die über die Wehre laufen, sorgen für die Verbreitung in die Nichtbesatzgewässer. 
Selbst wenn die Nase für das Angeln und den Verzehr wenig Bedeutung hat, so ist sie für das Ökosystem durchaus wichtig. 
Wieder ein Rädchen im Getriebe, dass mit antreibt. 
Man ersieht aus den Kommentaren bereits, dass der Rückgang verschiedene Ursachen haben kann.


----------



## thanatos (22. November 2021)

jaja wenn Fische wegen ihres massenhaften Vorkommens als Plage angesehen werde - 
wie schnell ändert sich das - ex Plagen : Gründling ,Kaulbarsch ,Ukelei und Güster -geblieben ?
vor 30 Jahren haben wir jede Rotfeder zurück gesetzt weil sie so schön und selten war -
und heute ist sie der Hauptweißfisch in kümmerlicher Form - jaja wie sich doch die Zeiten ändern .
wie crisis schrieb - es war ein mal .


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2021)

Hallo,


thanatos schrieb:


> vor 30 Jahren haben wir jede Rotfeder zurück gesetzt weil sie so schön und selten war -
> und heute ist sie der Hauptweißfisch in kümmerlicher Form


In Oberfranken umgekehrt, da herrscht mittlerweile Rücksetzpflicht für Rotfedern in allen Fließgewässern und angeschlossenen Baggerseen!

Allerdings auch Entnahmegebot für Waller.



crisis schrieb:


> Da Nasen Kieslaicher sind entwickeln sich die Eier nur bei guter Sauerstoffzufuhr.


Das wird dann aber wohl nicht nur die Nasenbestände betreffen, wenn die Kiesbänke verschlammen.

Wenn die natürliche Fortpflanzung nicht richtig klappt, könnte man mit Besatz nachhelfen.

Wird m.W. an der Isar ja z.B. im großen Stil mit ReBo gemacht.  Von denen dürfte ja auch so gut wie keine im Fluss aufgewachsen ein.


----------



## crisis (23. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wird m.W. an der Isar ja z.B. im großen Stil mit ReBo gemacht.  Von denen dürfte ja auch so gut wie keine im Fluss aufgewachsen ein.


Wird m. E. hier in Hessen besser geregelt. Gebietsfremde Arten dürfen nicht in Fließgewässern besetzt werden. An der Nidda in und um Frankfurt hat man durch gezielten Besatz und zeitweisem Senken von Wehren erreicht, dass Kurzstreckenwanderer, wie die Nase, wieder in Gewässern vorkommen, wo sie jahrzehntelang gefehlt haben. Finde ich super, auch wenn ich noch keine Nase erwischt habe. Bin aber, ehrlich gesagt, auch nicht besonders scharf drauf.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. November 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> News
> 
> *Der Fischereiverein Marktoberdorf setzte im Rahmen eines Modellprojektes 25 .000 junge Nasen in die Wertach ein.*
> 
> ...





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Danke für die Geschäftsidee
> Habe da eine ganz bestimmte Fischart im Sinn, welche nun seit Jahren unsere Flüsse belagert und ebenfalls Tonnenweise vorhanden ist.
> Muss mal los, Kontakte knüpfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (23. November 2021)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Wird m. E. hier in Hessen besser geregelt. Gebietsfremde Arten dürfen nicht in Fließgewässern besetzt werden.


Finde ich zwar nachvollziehbar, allerdings gilt ReBo  m.W. in Bayern nicht (mehr) als gebietsfremd.

Bei uns Franken dürfen ReBo zumindest in Salmonidengewässern nicht besetzt und auch nicht zurückgesetzt werden.
Finde ich auch sinnvoll.

Bei uns wurden Nasen in einem Vereinsgewässer mit Mischbestand besetzt, wahrscheinlich weil es Zuschüsse über AHP gab.
Finde ich persönlich deutlich sinnvoller als Besatz mit ReBo.


----------



## crisis (24. November 2021)

Die Regenbogenforelle ist außerhalb Amerikas eine gebietesfremde Art (Neubiota) per Definition. Daran ändert auch die Zeit nichts, da der Bezugspunkt das Jahr 1492 (Entdeckung Amerikas) ist. Was danach durch den Einfluss von uns Menschen in andere Gebiete eingebracht wurde ist per Definiton gebietsfremd.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (24. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> das Jahr 1492 (Entdeckung Amerikas) ist.


Sorry für OT: aber 1492 war höchstens die Wiederentdeckung Amerikas. Die Wikinger waren schon früher da.


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2021)

crisis schrieb:


> Was danach durch den Einfluss von uns Menschen in andere Gebiete eingebracht wurde ist per Definiton gebietsfremd.


es sei denn, es handelt sich um Vögel.
Da ist NABU der Ansicht, dass eine Art als heimisch gilt, sobald sie sich hier erfolgreich über mehrere Generationen vermehrt


----------



## Minimax (24. November 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Sorry für OT: aber 1492 war höchstens die Wiederentdeckung Amerikas. Die Wikinger waren schon früher da.


Da werden die Indianer sich aber gefreut haben, gleich zweimal entdeckt worden zu sein


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2021)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> Daran ändert auch die Zeit nichts, da der Bezugspunkt das Jahr 1492 (Entdeckung Amerikas) ist.


Mag sein, dass das in Hessen so ist.

In Bayern orientiert man sich meines Wissens am BNatSchG, also wenn  Art in dem betreffenden Gebiet in freier Natur nicht vorkommt oder länger als 100 Jahre nicht mehr vorkommt.

Da fällt die ReBo in Bayern nicht mehr drunter.

Die hat sogar landesweit Schonzeit/Schonmaß, selbst in geschlossenen Gewässern !!!!
Gibt auch Gewässer wo nur 1 ReBo am Tag von 30cm - 45cm entnommen werden darf. Und solche Regeln müssen in Bayern behördlich genehmigt werden.

Andererseits gibt es heimische Fischarten in Bayern, die weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit haben.

Auch wenn ich da wenig Verständnis für  habe, so ist halt mal die Rechtslage.

Mit wäre jedenfalls Nasenbesatz in unseren Vereinsgewässern lieber als stetiger Nachschub  an ReBos oder Karpfen.

Gibt aber auch natürlich  gegenteilige Meinungen zu.

Auch beim Thema Besatz ist es nicht einfach die Angler unter einen Hut zu kriegen.


----------



## crisis (25. November 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass das in Hessen so ist.
> 
> In Bayern orientiert man sich meines Wissens am BNatSchG, also wenn  Art in dem betreffenden Gebiet in freier Natur nicht vorkommt oder länger als 100 Jahre nicht mehr vorkommt.


Das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz gilt auch für Hessen. Die Definition für 'gebietsfremd' stammt meines Wissens nach vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz. Jedes Bundesland geht allerdings anders mit Verordnungen um. In Bayern scheint der Besatz in Fließgewässern von Arten, die per BfN gebietsfremd sind, erlaubt zu sein, in Hessen nicht.


----------



## fishhawk (25. November 2021)

Hallo,

also


crisis schrieb:


> Die Definition für 'gebietsfremd' stammt meines Wissens nach vom Bundesamt für Naturschutz. Jedes Bundesland geht allerdings anders mit Verordnungen um. In Bayern scheint der Besatz in Fließgewässern von Arten, die per BfN gebietsfremd sind, erlaubt zu sein, in Hessen nicht.



Das mag ja sein, allerdings  kann ich in der Fischereiordnung für Hessen kein pauschales Besatzverbot für gebietsfremde Arten finden. 

Ich finde da nur einzelne Fischarten gelistet.

Ist aber auch egal.

Da ich Bayern wohne, muss ich mich mit den dort geltenden Regeln arrangieren, egal ob sie mir gefallen oder nicht.

Nasenbesatz wäre mir wie gesagt deutlich lieber als ReBo. 
Wobei nach bayerischer Regelung die Nasen dann auch aus dem Besatzgewässer möglichst nahe stehenden Beständen stammen müssen.

Für ReBo-Besatz gilt diese Regelung in Bayern nicht. Da könnte man die wildesten Mischungen verwenden, wenn man wollte.


----------



## crisis (26. November 2021)

@ fishhawk,  alles gut. Bin in Bayern aufgewachsen und kenne die Situation. Damals fand ich es super, schön Refos aus der Isar zu ziehen. Da sie durchaus als Konkurrent zur Äsche gesehen werden kann würde ich die heute nicht mehr im Fließgewässer sehen wollen. An dem Euro mehr für Bafo-Besatz sollte es nicht scheitern. Und das schnellere Abwachsen bringt ja nur etwas, wenn der Fisch lange genug im Gewässer bleibt. Ist bei Forellen meist nicht der Fall.


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2021)

Hallo,


crisis schrieb:


> würde ich die heute nicht mehr im Fließgewässer sehen wollen


Da liegen wir ziemlich auf der gleichen Wellenlänge.

Muss m.E. auch nicht unbedingt so streng sein wie in Hessen oder NRW. Die Regelung für Franken, keine ReBos in Salmonidengewässer, finde ich auch in Ordnung.

Was  dem Oberbayern seine ReBo ist allerdings dem Franken halt der Karpfen. Auch da wird m.E. z.T. stark übertrieben.


crisis schrieb:


> An dem Euro mehr für Bafo-Besatz sollte es nicht scheitern.


Wenn die Bewirtschafter sich an die Vorschriften halten und nur solche BaFo besetzten, die dem Stamm im jeweiligen Gewässer sehr nahe stehen, sehe ich das ebenso.

Ansonsten m Zweifel lieber dänische ReBos in bayerische Flüsse, am besten noch triploid, als dänische BaFos. Da kann sich dann wenigstens nichts kreuzen oder ausbreiten.

Ich mag es aber deutlich lieber, wenn man Naturgewässer auch möglichst naturnah bewirtschaftet.

Barben, Rutten Nasen, Nerfling, Huchen, Äschen etc. erscheinen mir da schon sinnvoller.


----------



## dreampike (26. November 2021)

Naturnahe Bewirtschaftung ist aber nicht immer möglich. An der Isar werden die Regenbogenforellen ja nicht deshalb besetzt, weil sie ggü. den Bachforellen bevorzugt würden, billiger wären oder weil jemand eine naturferne Bewirtschaftung präferiert. Ein Besatz mit Bachforellen wäre für viele bayerischen Fischer sogar wünschenswert, macht aber seit etlichen Jahren keinen Sinn. Die Bachforellen verenden in der Isar und in vielen anderen Alpenflüssen regelmäßig im Spätsommer oder Frühherbst an der sog. Schwarzkrankheit. Die Ursachen für diese Krankheit stehen bis heute trotz vieler Bemühungen nicht eindeutig fest und es gibt noch keine praktikablen Gegenmaßnahmen. Solange diese Situation anhält, werden eher Regenbogenforellen eingesetzt, die von dieser Krankheit nicht betroffen sind.  In vielen Isarstrecken kommen Äschen und Regenbogenforellen in friedlicher Koexistenz vor, von Konkurrenz ist da nichts zu erkennen. Insbesondere die Äsche gedeiht prächtig, seit der Kormoran letal vergrämt wird. Aber auch die Regenbogenforelle laicht ab und sorgt für einen nachwachsenden Bestand. Von beiden Fischarten lassen sich Jungfische beobachten, die sicher nicht besetzt wurden.  

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. November 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> letal vergrämt


diese Wortschöpfung gefällt mir


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2021)

Hallo,


dreampike schrieb:


> Die Bachforellen verenden in der Isar und in vielen anderen Alpenflüssen regelmäßig im Spätsommer oder Frühherbst an der sog. Schwarzkrankheit.


Üble Sache.

Hatte darüber u.a. beim LfU gelesen, wobei die die schrieben, dass das nicht die ganzen Flussläufe beträfe, sondern jeweils nur bestimmte Gewässerabschnitte, hauptsächlich in der Äschenregion.



dreampike schrieb:


> Aber auch die Regenbogenforelle laicht ab und sorgt für einen nachwachsenden Bestand.


Das lässt sich nie ganz ausschließen. Deshalb wird sie beim BfN  als invasive Art bezeichnet.

Die triploiden P&T-Pelletbomber würden vermutlich nicht so eingestuft.

Ganz ohne Risiko ist Besatz leider nie.

Siehe die Malachitgeschichte oder was gerade an Lühe und Aue abgeht.


----------



## crisis (29. November 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> diese Wortschöpfung gefällt mir


keine Wortschöpfung, einfach nur ohne 'h' geschrieben. Nennt sich Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## dreampike (29. November 2021)

Brillendorsch: Du hast völlig recht, es ist keine Wortneuschöpfung, den Ausdruck kenne ich seit einigen Jahren und er stammt nicht von mir.

*Aber: *Auch wenn ich in der Regel auf meine Rechtschreibung achte, passiert es mir hin und wieder, dass ich orthografisch nicht ganz richtig liege. Dann nehme ich mein Unvermögen demütig zur Kenntnis und lasse mich auch mangelnder Rechtschreibkenntnisse schelten. Doch hier bezichtigst Du mich völlig zu unrecht eines orthografischen Fehltrittes. Wo bitte fehlt in diesen zwei Wörtern ein 'h'???

Ein kurzer Blick in den Duden belegt eindeutig die orthografische Korrektheit meiner Schreibweise:











Wolfgang aus Ismaning

(Sorry für Off-Topic, aber als Sprachliebhaber konnte ich das nicht so stehen lassen...)


----------



## MarkusZ (29. November 2021)

Hallo,

hat da wohl  jemand die Filme mit Mel Gibson/Danny Glover im Hinterkopf gehabt?

Den Fischen dürfte das egal sein, solange sie Ruhe vor den Hakenschnäbeln haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. November 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> Brillendorsch: Du hast völlig recht, es ist keine Wortneuschöpfung, den Ausdruck kenne ich seit einigen Jahren und er stammt nicht von mir.
> 
> *Aber: *Auch wenn ich in der Regel auf meine Rechtschreibung achte, passiert es mir hin und wieder, dass ich orthografisch nicht ganz richtig liege. Dann nehme ich mein Unvermögen demütig zur Kenntnis und lasse mich auch mangelnder Rechtschreibkenntnisse schelten. Doch hier bezichtigst Du mich völlig zu unrecht eines orthografischen Fehltrittes. Wo bitte fehlt in diesen zwei Wörtern ein 'h'???
> 
> ...





> ich schrieb lediglich, dass mir die Wortschöpfung gefällt. Gemeint ist Nennung von letal und vergrämen in direkter Folge. (vergrämen hat normalerweise nichts mit Tod zu tun)


Alles Andere ist nicht von mir sondern von crisis .


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2021)

letal vergrämen -- stimmt genau - die sind zu ihrem Herr´n gegangen und kommen nie wieder .


----------



## crisis (30. November 2021)

@ dreampike, Du hast natürlich völlig recht. Ich neige meine Haupt in Demut und Gram. Wahrscheinlich hat MarkusZ recht, dass mich die Ableitung von 'Lethal Weapon' zu diesem Fauxpas verleitet hat.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (30. November 2021)

dreampike schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich mein Unvermögen demütig zur Kenntnis und lasse mich auch mangelnder Rechtschreibkenntnisse schelten.


Ich bin ja auch oft so ein kleiner Rechtschreibn**i, deshalb meine Frage: müsste es nicht "[...] lasse mich auch *ob* mangelnder Rechtschreibkenntnisse schelten." heissen?

Als alter Lethal Weapon Fan habe ich natürlich auch die passende Ausrede, falls ich falsch liege: ich bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß


----------

